# ~있는지  vs ~있는가



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

Do the following sentences sound the same to you?

1. 
일단은 이 사업이 얼마나 수익을 낼 수 있는가를 확인하는 것이 첫 번찌 목표였다.
일단은 이 사업이 얼마나 수익을 낼 수 있는지를 확인하는 것이 첫 번찌 목표였다.

2. 
우리나라에 놀러 올 계획은 없는지를 묻는 학생들의 댓글이 무수히 달리지 않았던가.
우리나라에 놀러 올 계획은 없는가를 묻는 학생들의 댓글이 무수히 달리지 않았던가.

In each set, are both grammatically correct? Does either sound more natural than the other?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 일단은 이 사업이 얼마나 수익을 낼 수 있는가를 확인하는 것이 첫 번*째* 목표였다.
> 일단은 이 사업이 얼마나 수익을 낼 수 있는지를 확인하는 것이 첫 번*째 *목표였다.


 Yes, both sound same and correct grammatically.



82riceballs said:


> 2.
> 우리나라에 놀러 올 계획은 없는지를 묻는 학생들의 댓글이 무수히 달리지 않았던가.
> 우리나라에 놀러 올 계획은 없는가를 묻는 학생들의 댓글이 무수히 달리지 않았던가.


 Yes, both sound same and correct grammatically.


----------



## 82riceballs

Hmmm I see! Thank you so much for your help!


----------

